# Berkley Nanofil



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone else try the new Berkley Nanofil? I've been using it bass fishing(soft plastics) and it is very sensitive and _much_ smoother than braid. As advertised, it will cast a mile and I haven't had any trouble with knot strength. Noticed a lot of guys complaining about knot strength. The only thing I can complain about is the price. If you're on a budget, you may want to stick with braid.:Banane37:


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The best advertisement that I can think of for it would be with Crazy4Smallmouth...he HATED braid and would not fish with it...I tried everything to get him to try it. So for some reason he trys the nanofil (I think he thought it was something else) AND HE LOVES IT! NOW HE'S PUTTING IT ON EVERY POLE!

I also use it on my Crappie pole and like it! I still use Daiwa Samurai Braid on my Bass and Walleye poles.


----------



## Cory D (Aug 19, 2011)

Why are you using braid in the first place? Other than maybe using it for top water, it just decreases the amount of fish your going to catch, IMO.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Im using it now.......its real thin and works surprisingly well on a baitcaster

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Cory D said:


> Why are you using braid in the first place? Other than maybe using it for top water, it just decreases the amount of fish your going to catch, IMO.


Maybe you are thinking about the old braid that looked like knitting yarn...braid has come a long way...the Samurai braid that I use is 18 lb test with a 1.5 test (mono) diameter...it is 8-strand so it is rounder and smoother than regular braid...and no, it does not decrease the amount of fish you will catch, it increases the amount!
The Nanofil is the "next generation" braid and for the first try it is exceptional!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Cory D said:


> Why are you using braid in the first place? Other than maybe using it for top water, it just decreases the amount of fish your going to catch, IMO.


Topwater is the only application you don't want to use braid for. It gets heavy when wet and drags the nose down on topwater. Imo braid and GPS are the greatest innovations to fishing in past 20 years. Its awesome.


----------



## Cory D (Aug 19, 2011)

Nah alotta guys use braid for topwater, look it up. I dont, but I dont really throw topwater. As far as using it for soft plastics, it sinks too slow. Fluorcarbon is the way to go for that and is has plenty of feel to it. Not to mention the fact that even with the smaller size of braid, its still more visable than mono or fluoro. IMO low visability line is one of the most important factors. Braid has its place in fishing no doubt, I just wouldnt use it alot for bass fishing. I use baitcasters btw.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cory D said:


> Nah alotta guys use braid for topwater, look it up. I dont, but I dont really throw topwater. As far as using it for soft plastics, it sinks too slow. Fluorcarbon is the way to go for that and is has plenty of feel to it. Not to mention the fact that even with the smaller size of braid, its still more visable than mono or fluoro. IMO low visability line is one of the most important factors. Braid has its place in fishing no doubt, I just wouldnt use it alot for bass fishing. I use baitcasters btw.


You should try braid or nanofil with a flourocarbon leader for soft plastics. It will sink plenty fast enough(sometimes a slower sink rate on soft plastics is a real bonus) and I _guarantee_ you will have way better feel than strait floro. Don't listen to all those ads that say floro don't stretch. If you don't believe me, take about 3 or 4 feet of floro, wrap each end in a hand and pull. Damn stuff stretches almost as much as mono, makes me wonder why I even fool with it! Anyway, braid is the way to go for minimum stretch and maximum feel.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

when I bring a friend on my boat 90% of the time I will outfish them....I mainly use flouro 6# and that is why they say I catch more.....i believe it..flouro is the bomb

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

FISHIN216 said:


> when I bring a friend on my boat 90% of the time I will outfish them....I mainly use flouro 6# and that is why they say I catch more.....i believe it..flouro is the bomb
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I use flourocarbon too, mostly for leaders with braid. I'd like to think that it's less visible to fish than mono, but I'm not sure about that. I'm a bank beater(shore fisherman) so I can't carry a bunch of spools of line with me. I have just one spool of 12lb. mono in my tackle bag, so if I break a flouro leader I replace it with the mono, and I've _never_ noticed a change in the bite when doing so! Kind of like the braid vs nanolfil question...is it worth the extra cost? Food for thought.:Banane37:


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

To be clear, there is nothing nano about that line. Them using nano in the name is an insult to real scientists and false advertising.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

JamesT said:


> To be clear, there is nothing nano about that line. Them using nano in the name is an insult to real scientists and false advertising.


Can you explain that comment a little clearer?
Nano stems from the Greek word "nanos," which means dwarf. The line is that,so I don't understand your reasoning.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nano is 10 to the minus nine power meters.

The stuff should be called microfil, bc thats what it is. Did a calculation using their "hundreds of strands" and the line diameter. Those strands are in the micro range for diameter, and its not near the low side. As i recall each strand is hundreds, if not thousands of micrometers in diameter.

They want you to think, youve got a bunch of nanodiameter strands making up the line.

You dont, unless you also include a telephone pole made of plastic in the category of nano....


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Jim I can't match wits with you as I am not a scientist.I do know nanotechnology has really become advanced since the 80's.Not being a scientist most of us laymen view nano as manipulating matter, or in this case strands of material in size from 1 to 100 nanometric into one dimension.Which I honestly think Berkley has done to our enjoyment.I think you need to look at it as a fisherman instead of a scientist


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't believe there is a single thing "nano" about that line. If I did, I wouldn't be writing. I did nanomaterials at Cornell under Giannelis.

But yes I do need to go fishing....in a big way. It has been at least 3 weeks, probably 4 lol (not)...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> I don't believe there is a single thing "nano" about that line. If I did, I wouldn't be writing. I did nanomaterials at Cornell under Giannelis.
> 
> But yes I do need to go fishing....in a big way. It has been at least 3 weeks, probably 4 lol (not)...


Maybe the bonding agent they use to bond the strands together is made up of NANO particles and that's where they're taking the name from!LOL

I'll have a couple more lure reviews for you on Monday!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

yeah I'm sure the bonding between the strands has some new nano bonding technology......(nano extrusion lol)....


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll pass on the new reviews ,I've thought too much for this month already,don't need a headache with cooler weather & water temps coming


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Intimidator said:


> I'll have a couple more lure reviews for you on Monday!


nice, did you place a Case order? Or more japanese goodies?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

"Not a Mono. Not a Braid. The Next Generation of Fishing line. NanoFil is made out of gel-spun polyethylene, much like a superline. This ultimate spinning reel fishing line consists of hundreds of Dyneema® nanofilaments that are molecularly linked and shaped into a unified filament fishing line. Dyneema, The Worlds Strongest Fiber, gives this line superline type strength and our uni-filament process makes it feel and handle like a smooth "

From their website. "Hundreds of Dyneema nanofilaments".

From their website the diameter of 6 lb test is 0.005". 

Convert to meters (or don't maybe they mean nano inches lol, but they don't even attain nano inch status), and do some math. The math shows that those are not nanofilaments. Unless you consider a telephone pole made from plastic to be a nanofilament.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

They ARE nanofibers. You just have to use the right unit.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

No one says a thousand nanometers. Thats a micrometer. But micro was the buzzword 100+ years ago, not today...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> No one says a thousand nanometers. Thats a micrometer. But micro was the buzzword 100+ years ago, not today...


DUDE, Listen to Puterdude....go fishing and release some frustration!LOL

We are doing exactly what Berkley's marketing dept wanted with the name Nanofil....here we are talking about it and keeping it in "play". Nanofil is just a New Generation of braid and for a first gen it is an Excellent line, but with a name that Tim doesn't like!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesT said:


> I don't believe there is a single thing "nano" about that line. If I did, I wouldn't be writing. I did nanomaterials at Cornell under Giannelis.
> 
> But yes I do need to go fishing....in a big way. It has been at least 3 weeks, probably 4 lol (not)...


HIJACK Alert.....Is the NorthForty still a hot bar in Ithaca. Just outside of town on the east side of the lake if my memory is still working. Lost a lot of brain cells in that place.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah - more nano BS.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> HIJACK Alert.....Is the NorthForty still a hot bar in Ithaca. Just outside of town on the east side of the lake if my memory is still working. Lost a lot of brain cells in that place.


Well not sure about that place. I went to the chapter house and the palms for $1 schaefers. The bar below ithaca falls had the best wings, and 5+ lb smallies were not uncommon below ithaca falls when the water wad up(#11 sinking rapalas in rainbow trout). And northern cayuga lake has good northern population. And if you walk above beebe lake to the first waterfall and cross over, you can easily catch nice rainbows in the current. Some big browns in cayuga lake also.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

JamesT said:


> I don't believe there is a single thing "nano" about that line. If I did, I wouldn't be writing. I did nanomaterials at Cornell under Giannelis.


So they lied about my Ipod nano too?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes they lied, its really a giga.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I wouldnt be surprised if there is nano technology inside it. Like gold layers measured in nanometers of thickness.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Just go buy some...it's a very good line...then you can call it whatever you like!LOL


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

JamesT: That avatar really gives me the creeps!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm interested in the Nanofil but have some questions about it. I've tried 3 different brands of flouro and hated them all. I had a 1.5lb bass break me off using 12lb flouro. Its so weak imo. At least the ones I tried. Also its too stiff. Its hard to get it to lay down on my spool. It wants to jump off and create a mess it seems. Imho its not perfected yet and ill wait till it gets better. I am interested in the zero visibility part though. Its a disadvantage using braid in clear water, not that Ohio has much of that. The only place I use a leader is Erie because its the clearest water I fish. 

So is it stronger and more limp than flouro?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> I'm interested in the Nanofil but have some questions about it. I've tried 3 different brands of flouro and hated them all. I had a 1.5lb bass break me off using 12lb flouro. Its so weak imo. At least the ones I tried. Also its too stiff. Its hard to get it to lay down on my spool. It wants to jump off and create a mess it seems. Imho its not perfected yet and ill wait till it gets better. I am interested in the zero visibility part though. Its a disadvantage using braid in clear water, not that Ohio has much of that. The only place I use a leader is Erie because its the clearest water I fish.
> 
> So is it stronger and more limp than flouro?


Yes, and Nanofil only comes in a CLEAR MIST color...I think this is the true color of dyneema and as I understand, it doesn't fade! 
Try it, I think you would be happy with it...then let us know!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I don't know why they call Nanofil _clear mist_, it's anything but clear...white as a ghost! If you're gonna fish it in clear water, just use a mono or flouro leader like you would with any braid.The true advantages to it are not its color, but its sensitivity and ease of casting. Who Cares whether they call it Nanofil, Megafil, Microfil, Jurasifil, Howyafil?, if you can afford it, try it. :Banane35:


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like it would be a good line for wading the rivers, it's nice to get a little extra distance on the light lures. Sensitivity is supposed to be far better than mono also. Lack of memory is a big plus too. I just may have to start saving up for a spool.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I got mine yesterday and Mo65 is dead on,it's far from being misty clear,it's more like snow white.But I can see where that stuff will cast a country mile and the drawf like thickness is unbelieveable for 8lb test.I have it spooled and ready to give it a field test.The knot tying was a trick as well,it's slippery as all get out so check and check again your knot.Each spool comes with a diagram for knot suggestions and I'd follow that, to do otherwise you can expect knot failure as it will slide right undone on you when you a nail a wall hanger.I hope it lives up to the hype but I am always a sucker for the new stuff


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Does it sink or float? I'm guessing it would sink, but just guessing.


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

White must be the new clear....or something.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nanofil is made out of the same stuff (Dyneema) as regular braid so it floats...but since it is so thin it displaces little water and cuts through water easily if your using a sinking lure and doesn't seem to hurt the action of the sinking lure at all. By bonding the strands (like a hair) instead of braiding it, Nanofil has no resistance and casts a mile, and a double palomar is recommended.

The Clear Mist (light grey/white) color of the line seems to disappear in the stained water where we fish...once it gets down a foot or two I can't see it and I doubt the fish see or care about it because my catch rate has not went down!

As MO65 said, just try it...my friend HATED braid and he absolutely loves this stuff. It has all the sensitivity of braid, no stretch, thin and strong (12lb max) and casts huge. The small amount of abrasion that I've seen causes no issues and line strength is knot rated, so don't over tighten or damage it! Other than that it's darn near perfect!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Intimidator, I read a post in another forum where the author said the same thing,that it disappears pretty quick. I'm fishing really clear water so that's why I'm using the leader. Good to know it not as visible under water as it is above.


----------



## Rivik (Feb 5, 2012)

ok i mostly fish with a baitcaster and i wanted to try out the nanofil but iv read that it could dig into itself if used on the baitcaster and i guess i want a second opinion on it but anyone think that if i buy the 12# nanofil that has the 0.008 diameter if it wouldnt dig into itself if not then i guess ill have to go out and buy myself a good open reel cause a little $20 rood and reel not going to cut it for me lol ( atm im using 20# power pro on my baitcasters )


----------

